# Help with Printing on a 65% polyester 35% cotton hoodie



## albert0342 (May 22, 2015)

Every time I do a heat transfer on 65% polyester 35% cotton hoodie 
we get a mark left on the hoodie sort of a discoloration in color 
where the printed area now looks lighter than the rest of the hoodie

Any solution on how to avoid this?


----------



## carpediemandmore (Feb 4, 2013)

Adjust the heat you are burning the cotton portion of fabric use parchment paper.


----------



## albert0342 (May 22, 2015)

is the cotton burning,

Ive been told the Polyester is burning, and if we put the heat too low the transfers wont go on correctly with us


----------



## carpediemandmore (Feb 4, 2013)

albert0342 said:


> is the cotton burning,
> 
> Ive been told the Polyester is burning, and if we put the heat too low the transfers wont go on correctly with us


Cotton Burns & Polyester Melts down, discoloration means cotton portion is causing problem, use parchment paper in all four sides of the transfer it will save the sides if uncovered area is fading, if print area is fading then reduce the pressing duration by five secs & give it a try.


----------



## albert0342 (May 22, 2015)

yes the print area is fading -- it is becoming lighter than the rest of the area that is not getting printed on

I tried lower tempertaure and using a teflon sheet but no help


----------



## carpediemandmore (Feb 4, 2013)

albert0342 said:


> yes the print area is fading -- it is becoming lighter than the rest of the area that is not getting printed on
> 
> I tried lower tempertaure and using a teflon sheet but no help


Change the quality of your transfer paper it seems it is passing more heat then required, also i advise you to add a parchment paper sheet on existing transfer paper & try it.
it may help controlling the temp.


----------

